# 10 Best railroad stations None in USA



## SanAntonioClyde (Aug 5, 2014)

Designcurial.com has a spread on 10 stations, large and small. USA is still in the early 20th century. They show one under an underpass which appears to be similar to Houton's setup but truly in a different league. Time to dream.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 5, 2014)

The 10 Best Stations are all in the U.S.A., in my opinion. The ones I can get to!!!! :hi:


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is a direct link:

http://www.designcurial.com/news/the-worlds-10-best-designed-train-stations-4332733/


----------



## trainman74 (Aug 5, 2014)

They're not all intercity/commuter rail stations (as the term "railroad stations" tends to imply in the U.S.) -- a few are metro stations.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2014)

Some of those Stations look like Airport Terminals and others are really just Subway/Light Rail type Stations(Metro Center in DC comes to mind) as was said!

I just watched " The Rise and Fall of Penn Station" on PBS Sunday night and surely it would be on the list if it still was standing!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 5, 2014)

They're all in Europe or the UK. I would've included Philadelphia's 30th Street Station, Chicago Union Station, Toronto Union Station, and definitely Los Angeles Union Station, for its Spanish-American flair. And in Asia, the original Beijing Railway Station built in 1959. Don't forget Sydney Central either.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2014)

Good choices and of course Grand CentralTerminal along with the Union Stations in DC,,Cinncinatti,Utica and Kansas City would rate consideration as would the recently rehabed Seattle King Street and Denver Union Stations!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 5, 2014)

What makes a good station? In some ways the original Penn Station New York stank.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 5, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> What makes a good station? In some ways the original Penn Station New York stank.


Kinda true because of its underground tracks and platforms being dark and damp. The hall must have been great, the platforms, perhaps not.

But Los Angeles Union Station is one of my favorites, a Spanish-American classic, not too big or too small, and with open platforms.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 5, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > What makes a good station? In some ways the original Penn Station New York stank.
> ...


Yeah, dark and damp and dank.

*Or not...?*


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Aug 5, 2014)

Personally I vote for Philly's 30th st. Station. Chicago could improve its platform lighting and water drainage problems. LAX is also special. Hope one day to see Kansas city. Washington's Amtrak facilities now seems to be secondary to rest of opertions


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 5, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


Page not found, sir. This is pleasant? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/35/LIRR_at_NY_Penn_station.jpg.

Won't you prefer this? http://subwaynut.com/california/metrolink/union_station_trains/union_station_trains46.jpg.



SanAntonioClyde said:


> Personally I vote for Philly's 30th st. Station. Chicago could improve its platform lighting and water drainage problems. LAX is also special. Hope one day to see Kansas city. Washington's Amtrak facilities now seems to be secondary to rest of opertions


I agree, Philadelphian here, love that station.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 6, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


Yes, today NYP is a dank and depressing underground dungeon. On that I presume we can all agree. However the green haired hippo made it pretty clear he was talking about the original station.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 6, 2014)

AFAIK, today's NYP platforms are the same as the original ones. Only the hall was demolished and replaced with Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 6, 2014)

I have never seen it. But from what I heard, Devils Spawn, it was terrible in terms of efficiency of loading and movement.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 6, 2014)

Now that I have found more photos of the original Penn Station, I agree it was not that damp or dark, but I also agree it would have been problematic for passenger movement with the staircases.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 6, 2014)

The retrofit of Kings Cross station in London is, indeed, very successful. Too bad that Network Rail cannot work the same magic on the Euston station not far away... truly a monstrosity.


----------



## jis (Aug 6, 2014)

Actually the joint retrofit of Kings X and St. Pancras together is quite spectacular IMHO. There is nothing that comes close to it anywhere in the US. Similarly Berlin Hauptbahnhof is a class by itself. Among the other London stations Waterloo has always been impressive as has Paddington.

The thing that I miss the most in US stations is the spacious vaulted roof over the tracks. Yeah those endless concrete canpies are cute, but are nothing compared to the soaring roofs above many European stations.

Denver is starting to get the right idea.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 7, 2014)

jis said:


> Actually the joint retrofit of Kings X and St. Pancras together is quite spectacular IMHO. There is nothing that comes close to it anywhere in the US. Similarly Berlin Hauptbahnhof is a class by itself. Among the other London stations Waterloo has always been impressive as has Paddington.
> 
> The thing that I miss the most in US stations is the spacious vaulted roof over the tracks. Yeah those endless concrete canpies are cute, but are nothing compared to the soaring roofs above many European stations.
> 
> Denver is starting to get the right idea.


Yeah, but the Denver platforms have a open roof. The real right idea would be to close it. Then they would've gotten the right idea.


----------

